# Beer



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Do you like beer? If so, what's your favorite?

I ask this question as I sit here sipping a pint of Steel Reserve, the cheapo 8.1% alc. beer that Miller would prefer not to admit they make (it's often seen as a low class product for poor minorities), though with 4 pints for $1.99 it apparently also appeals to cheap guys like me and can be found at most suburban grocery stores.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I hate beer, its gross and its not potent enough.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't understand the appeal of beer. It lacks any real taste, with a little bitter aftertaste.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Strength said:


> I don't understand the appeal of beer. It lacks any real taste, with a little bitter aftertaste.


Unlike hard liquor that has a very potent alcohol taste that makes one want to gag.

I agree that beer has a potency problem, but at least it's easily drinkable. Hard liquor has plenty of potent, but hard as hell to drink straight.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

no, and i dont drink it. 

actually, theres this regular customer who stops by about once a month that i've become aquainted with who allways chats with me for awhile then buys something and gives me a beer before he leaves. and rather than toss it, i drink it. 

He's been doing that since i was 18, he never asked my age, i guess he always just assumed i was of legal age. 

ill never make it a habit though. for health reasons and plus it doesnt taste very good.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

i don't like the taste or smell of beer. it really doesn't taste good - i guess it's an acquired taste


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't like the taste of beer. But I drink it for its effects. :yes I've never tried Steel Reserve but St Ides is somewhat sweet.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

beer out of a keg is better than out of a can, but I still don't really care for it. rather have rum and coke


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I enjoy beer. Some are better than others. I seem to be going through a phase where I really don't want to drink.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Beer is good! Beer is good! Beer is good! And stuff...
http://www.psychostick.com/beer_small.htm
:b

I like beer and I've rarely been known to turn one down. Bottled and keg beer taste best but I normally buy cans for the convenience. I usually buy Busch Light but I also like Coors and Bud.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I like beer. Right now I'm drinking a variety called Pale Ale. This particular pale ale is from a microbrewery in K.C.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I didn't drink beer until last summer when I went to German school and became friends with a beer connoisseur. He would suggest things that he thought I might like, I would try them and realize that he was right.

Of course, I'm a beer snob now. No cheap Miller or Budweiser for me. My favorite is Franziskaner Heffe Weisse.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't like beer. It tastes bad and has carbonation that I don't drink.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I <3 beer! I prefer the lighter tasting beers. Going through a Corona phase right now. I love San Miguel on the rare occasion I can find it. or Tsingtao.. rice beer yum!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes,I love beer  My favourite is Hansa(norwegian if you didn't know)


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes. My favorite beers are Fat Tire and Beck's.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout. I had it a few years ago but haven't been able to find it since. Great stuff. I'm not much of a drinker really, but I know a good beer when I taste one.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

It's okay. My favorite is Honey Brown. Yeah, I know, chick beer.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't only dislike beer, I dislike all alcohol. Alcoholic drinks tastes terrible.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*

Ewww, beer...especially that crap that comes from Milwaukee :b


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Sure, except when I puke it up. 

I got real drunk Friday night, and was pretty upset already. Said some bad things, made a bad impression of myself to friends on IM. The next morning I was riding in the back of a van with 3 other guys, going up to Brooklyn, and I puked inside of my backpack, and then inside an empty popcorn bucket. I blame Budweiser for selling 6x16 oz packs. If they were just 12 oz I wouldn't have gotten as messed up. Heheh.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

eww. beer is fing nasty.

and just for the record...most americans dont drink 'beer'. they drink watered down crap that comes in an aluminum can labled 'beer'

for that matter, most americans dont drink real whiskey or rum either.

we settle for a lot of crap in this country.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Beer*



odun said:


> and just for the record...most americans dont drink 'beer'. they drink watered down crap that comes in an aluminum can labled 'beer'


You can blame that largely on Prohibition, which ended up putting all but a small group of huge breweries out of business. These few huge brewers that survived started back up after the end of Prohibition and brought America the "it all tastes the same" beer that our nation is known for.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> I blame Budweiser for selling 6x16 oz packs. If they were just 12 oz I wouldn't have gotten as messed up. Heheh.


How does anybody drink 96 ounces (6x16) fast enough to barf from intoxication? That's a challenge. I've never been able to get seriously intoxicated on beer simply due to the huge water volume involved. Getting loaded would require consumption of far more liquid than I could ever manage.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am not nuts about beer but will have one every once in a great while.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Karl, I didn't puke right after I drank it. I puked around 12:30-1:30 the next day, riding in the back of a van on bumpy roads.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I like light tasting beers. My favourites are Kokanee and Corona.


----------



## Joker (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: re: Beer*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> I like beer. Right now I'm drinking a variety called Pale Ale. This particular pale ale is from a microbrewery in K.C.


Boulevard Brewing Co. possibly?

I prefer their wheat beer. It actually has some flavor to it, unlike your run of the mill budweiser/coors/miller/etc. that all tastes watered down.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

"No! I hate beer!"


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I liked beer since I was really young.....11 or 12.....my dad used to give me some of his when he was drinking...Thanks Dad!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I always liked real Irish stout...and a good lager on a hot summer day.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I <3 beer. I like Coronas and Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat :drunk


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I used to hate beer, all i drank was rye. Now i just don't like getting pickeled, so i drink beer and i really like it now. Usually i get full and quit drinking after a few so i don't get very drunk.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I secure the futures of Stella shareholders' children because I am a pathetic drunk.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Beer*



Canado said:


> Sometimes I envy all the fun all the drinkers can have...but then when I see their hangovers, I'm relieved I don't do it.


Unless I have more than 8 beers I never get hungover. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure it out. It has horrible taste, you have to have a lot to feel anything (more bad taste) and other stuff does the job quicker.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I enjoy lager and some ales. When I buy beer I go for the cheapo brands because the differences are really just in the marketing. When it comes to beer the taste and results are pretty much always the same.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

It's okay. Nothing like an ice cold beer on a hot day. Of all the beer I've tasted I still like Coors original the most which I guess makes me an unsophisticated beer drinker. :stu


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm sensitive to booze in general...plus beer tastes icky.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

I love beer, its pretty much the only alcohol I'll drink when I'm out, but it can't be any old swill. I go to a bar that has over 50 microbrews on tap. If I'm at a club that only has Miller or Budweiser, I'll stick to soda


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I LOVE beer and LOVE gettin my buzz on but the headaches and the hangovers were more than I could take so I quit.

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay. I really don't have it that often.....like every few years or something.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been drinking superdry of late(AUS).  or good old corona.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No, I can't stand the taste


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I love beer, Kokanee mmmmm


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes! More beer please :drunk I particularly like Eye of the Hawk and Fat Tire


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I only like beer, but I do love a couple German brand beers that I had when I was overseas.


----------



## GUESS WHO (Jun 1, 2010)

becks is my favourite , but i would drink any beer


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't tried it.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

love me some Guinness but ill drink any beer thats better than pbr. you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shiner Bock, Blue Moon, and Bud Light are the only types of beer I can tolerate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Widmer Brother's and Samuel Adams make some of my favorite beers.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like a beer now and again. So far, I like Miller Genuine Draft, Killian's Irish Red, and Stella Artois. Rich in flavor, but not too hoppy.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bleh bad hangover, I don't like beer right now...


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I love beer but I rarely drink. When I can actually afford it I prefer Japanese beer. The two different brands that I've tried seem to be the least likely to give me hangovers. Throw in some sushi with it and I'm good for the night.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Guinness Draught Cream Ale


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

If it's really cold I can handle it but generally I hate it.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Molson Canadian. It's expensive as hell and I hate their commercials, but the beer is pure quality. You can leave a half beer sitting out on the counter over night and it'll still taste nice and crisp the next day. 

As for American beer, I've always liked Old Milwaukee. Even though I think it's now brewed here in Canada as well.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I like a really good cold beer on a hot day... or with pizza - or hot dogs - or while playing pool/billiards - or sometimes just one after my son goes to bed at night. A six-pack will usually last me a few months because I rarely drink.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Not a big fan really. It's ok if I'm really hot and thirsty or just want some drunkenness.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Didn't really like beer for a long time but I've grown to like it. Czech beer (Staropramen) is probably my favourite, however I do like Corona since it's so drinkable.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

kindasorta said:


> Didn't really like beer for a long time but I've grown to like it. Czech beer (Staropramen) is probably my favourite, however I do like Corona since it's so drinkable.


The fact that someone in Sweden is drinking and enjoying Corona is extremely depressing. Please, never buy it again. How much are you paying for it? In the US it's overpriced because it's an import, even though it's just coming from Mexico. It's just cheap Mexican beer. It's just like how we pay top dollar for crappy European beers but since they are European, even Czech, we pay over 50% of what those in the origin country pay. Corona is crap, even with the lemon.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, I like it. I have a slight preference for Miller Genuine Draft, but I'm not picky. Don't really like PBR that much, or Blue Moon. Oh, and someone convinced me to try India Pale Ale once, and I didn't like that much either.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I love beer I like imports and Sam Adams also microbrews are good too. Not much for domestic US beer Bud is ok and i hate most light beers taste too watery, amstel and sam adams light are ok though. My favorite beer at the moment is Saporro its a japanese beer, also like Smithwicks a lot too.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Stella artois and peroni are my favoruite beers...did I mention I love beer?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Kaine (Jul 17, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Unlike hard liquor that has a very potent alcohol taste that makes one want to gag.
> 
> I agree that beer has a potency problem, but at least it's easily drinkable. Hard liquor has plenty of potent, but hard as hell to drink straight.


Crown on the rocks with a splash of water is pretty damn smooth.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't like beer. I don't HATE it but I can't ever think of a good reason to drink it. Dr Pepper tastes so much better. And if I want to get drunk, why waste my time drinking beer? I'll just take some shots, or drink something potent like a long island iced tea lol.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

A beer poll stemming from 2007 and somehow I didnt vote or comment in this thread? Wow, that's hard to believe...haha.

Love beer but I am somewhat of a beer snob. I dont drink the "big 3" as I have stated before.

Too many beers out there to have a favorite. I like regular pale ales, IPAs, some brown ales, and even a few lagers.

Some favorites:

http://www.czechvar.com/index.html#
http://odellbrewing.com/
http://www.stellaartois.com/age_check/display
http://www.newbelgium.com/


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll drink a few beers now and then. Smithwick's is probably my favorite. New Castle is pretty good as well.


----------

